# Bodie's all grown up :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I was going through some pics of Cooper to post on Missy's look alike thread. Got bummed out, and thought I'd post some Bodie to cheer me up 
Only one is new, from today. My 10 yr old took it (without the flash, lol)
But, I thought I'd post some from the last 7 months to show how fast he's grown. Especially how fast the hair on his ears has grown, lol. 

at the pound when y'all talked me into getting him 



























four months ago









just a couple months ago









today


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a handsome young dog!!!! how big is he Tritia?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

He looks so grown up, and still absolutely beautiful . . . and you'll be happy to know I'm still in love. What a special boy!! I'm so happy he's in your world.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Tritia,

He turned out mighty fine didn't he?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia he is soooo handsome, I love his coloring.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh Tritia, Bodie just steals my heart away! I'm SURE he must have Hav in him..I mean just look at that face!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhh I love his mous-tasch!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He really is beautiful. I still LOVE his coloring. He's getting a lot of red tones in the back, too. 
How big is he..?? HUGE! lol.
Still not much taller then a few months ago. But, I bet he's at least 35lbs. Course, I thought Cooper was pushing 20 until I had him groomed last. And he looked like such a little dude. Then only weighed in at 14lbs.

He's still quite the sweetie, too. Getting a BIT stubborn about coming inside since the new Boxer behind our house showed up. Still suffers from major OBR (obessive belling ringing) Just wants to go outside and see the big pup behind him. And he barks his head off at him. NEVER has he been a barker. Not with the westies on the left, or the pugs on the right. Maybe cause this dog is so big???
Anyways, he's definitly got my heart. And has been even more appreciated since we lost Cooper.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Bodie is just beautiful!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love him! I bet he has some TT in him. I happen to notice his feet. I was talking with a TT breeder at the show last weekend, and he mentioned to me how their feet are different, almost "flat" and from the pics his feet look simular!
Wnyway I think he is adorable!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a Bodie groupie eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is so handsome, Tritia....I love his face and his coloring. I'm so happy you decided to adopt him and I know he's happy too!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia, thanks so much for my Bodi fix. He is so beautiful. I love Bodie!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Titia... he's just beautiful!! Looks like a sweetheart too.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhhh...sweet -sweet Bodie :biggrin1: I'm so in love with that little boy!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I love him! I bet he has some TT in him. I happen to notice his feet. I was talking with a TT breeder at the show last weekend, and he mentioned to me how their feet are different, almost "flat" and from the pics his feet look simular!
> Wnyway I think he is adorable!


yea, he has very flat feet. i definitly think he's got some in him.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Tritia he's such a handsome young man. I love that face.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He really is a handsome fellow! Thanks for sharing some updated photos with us.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is one cute doggie !!!!
That has got to be some Havanese in that cute face!
Thanks for the updated picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tritia-Bodie is gorgeous! What a handsome guy you snatched up there! He was adorable as a pup-and still is. His coloring and silky looking hair makes a person want to just squish him!:hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I LOVE THAT DOG!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks like a hav in a bigger body to me. He's beautiful. How is his shedding, and his odor, and grooming?

Love his color!

Sheri


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love me some Bodie. I can't believe you had to be persuaded to go and get him!! Sounds like he turned out to be **** near perfect.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am with Jill!! I LOVE THIS DOG!!! I knew from the first time you posted that you found him & were not sure if you should gt him or not - that he was perfect for you guys. If he had been in my shelter, he would be here right now  I am so happy that he is helping to fill you heart after losing Cooper.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww...little Bodie's all grown up! And how handsomely he's done it! Trish, he's a great looking dog.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Brodie is so handsome!! I love the white on his chest and his dark tips. Just beautiful!! Thank you for the photos, Tritia. I wouldn't have guessed he was 35 lbs. Definitely more of a TT than anything else. I so wanted a TT, but it's their size that had me concerned because I just can't handle a larger dog. I'm so very glad he and Daisy help you heal. ((hugs))

*"Getting a BIT stubborn about coming inside since the new Boxer behind our house showed up. And he barks his head off at him."*

Tritia, that is EXACTLY what we go through with Ricky and the Boxer next door to us!! :frusty: Ricky, though, did bark a lot outside even before the Boxer entered the picture. It's gotten to the point where Ricky AND Sammy (who never used to bark in the backyard) race like maniacs to the fence and go at it with the Boxer going at it on the other side. They are like mad dogs, trying to get at each other's throats through the slats in the wood fence. AARRRGGHH !!

After many months of trying quite a few things to get Ricky to stop, we are still not successful many times. I go down there with them, tell them to 'move away' and nudge them away from the fence. Then I say 'ssshhh. Quiet'. Ricky gruffs and huffs and moves away. From my patio door upstairs, where we let them out, I can usually get Ricky to move away and stop barking, but only if the Boxer isn't there. After 4 or 5 sharp barks, Ricky will stop and leave the fence to go do his thing in the yard. But God forbid if that Boxer is in his yard, because my two will only stop after they've gone nuts for a min. or so. The Boxer is worse than Ricky though.

They are just brats!! :frusty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, Bodie is awesome!!! Can I have him???? :biggrin1:
He is really beautiful. I love his coloring and those eyes are to die for. How can you refuse him anything?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Bodie too. Love his coloring. I never would have guessed he was 35lbs either. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

How I love this special little guy!!!
He has to be one of the best looking dogs I have ever seen. 

I am so glad you decided to bring him home with you.. what a treasure you found. 

He shows his Havanese look to me!!!


Oh... and.. just what is a TT???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Shada said:


> Oh... and.. just what is a TT???


Tibetan Terrier

Sheri


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Bodie is my favorite oversized hav!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Brodie is so handsome!! I love the white on his chest and his dark tips. Just beautiful!! Thank you for the photos, Tritia. I wouldn't have guessed he was 35 lbs. Definitely more of a TT than anything else. I so wanted a TT, but it's their size that had me concerned because I just can't handle a larger dog. I'm so very glad he and Daisy help you heal. ((hugs))
> 
> *"Getting a BIT stubborn about coming inside since the new Boxer behind our house showed up. And he barks his head off at him."*
> 
> ...


maybe we should just blame the Boxers, and not our dogs 

Today, it got so bad that I'd shake the treat box. If he didn't come in right away, and Daisy did. I'd shut the door and give her a treat. He'd run to the door, and look in. Mean, huh? lol.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, dh says he's MAYBE 27 lbs. But, no way 35..lol. I don't know. He just pushes him to the crate with his foot. I pick the guy up, and he's HEAVY!!!

and yep, TT=Tibetan Terrier.
Here are a couple


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Well look what I found.. wish I lived in California!!!

Looks like a Brodie want-a-be to me!!!! What a cutie..

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11456401


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No way. Has it really been 7 months since you got Bodie? What on earth have I been doing over the past 7 months? It's a blur.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be a Bodie groupie with Maryam! :rockon: That is one special rock star dog. Bodie is beautiful!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Man, Bodie is still gorgeous! I don't think any of us here regret you finding him at the pound!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how I LOVE TT's!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I like to think of Bodie as our super-sized Hav, and has he ever turned into the handsome gentleman!
What an adorable boy he is!

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Brodie is a beautiful dog, I love his coloring. He must be big if he weights 35 pounds!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He was only about 2 inches thaller than Cooper. Little longer body. But, he's just REALLY thick!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Everytime I see a picture of sweet Bodie....

View attachment 16843


I think of Dr. Seuss

View attachment 16842


Makes me smile everytime :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Tritia, 
Can you tell, we all just love that Bodie! 
Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> He was only about 2 inches thaller than Cooper. Little longer body. But, he's just REALLY thick!!!


and ADORABLE!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

He really does look like a TT. I think he is beautiful - his coloring is amazing!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE that Bodie face!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want a Bodie...really !!!
He is just too adorable.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks again everyone 
and pat..yes, he's totally got those feet, hehehe.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy...I was going to say he looked like he had some terrier in him, then others mentioned the TT...I bet he does.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


> He was only about 2 inches thaller than Cooper. Little longer body. But, he's just REALLY thick!!!


You mean, Bodie's dumb??!! :suspicious: 

Pat, I couldn't agree more. Bodie's our very own Dr. Seuss. eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just love Bodie, he is just the most handsome guy. He has always reminded me of my Reece. They have alot of the same coloring.


----------

